# picked up 6 firemouths!



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

petco had a sale on their firemouths from 4$ marked down to 1.70 they had 6 left so I bought them all! their really cool and interesting fish.. the gill flare is awesome lol.. they seem to be finding they spots in the tank.. some stick together some are in their cave by their selfs.. one thing I didn't know about them is they can breed like convicts lol.. soo I guess well see where that goes..


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

They look like they will have good color, the firemouths I have seen at that size usually have very little red. I noticed some even have red marking on their head.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi matt Duarte,

Nice pick up. They look cool; thank you for sharing the images. What tank set up do you have them in now and what are your plans? What other fish?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks guys! their def fun lil fish the tank is about 60-65gal.. 48x18x18 right now its just the firemouths not sure if im gonna add another other fish in with them.. might just leave it a firemouth tank.. also have a 55gal mbuna tank im cycling and a 115gal in the living room with 2 Oscars.. and a 40 gallon breeder that I haven't set up yet.. and a lil 10gal QT/hospital tank for the time being.. gonna get another 40 and some 20s and proly another 55 for the fish tank room


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

OMG I wish I have a fish tank room. That sounds like a lot of tanks! The firemouths look really nice.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That does seem like a pretty solid deal, and they do have good color. I didn't know firemouths were available at Petsmart.


----------



## simon m (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice good luck :thumb:


----------

